# Show your BIGGEST!!!!!!!!



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

We've all got some great fish let's see who has the biggest of each species of Piranha!!! Show your own pic's and state how big!!
Cheers Tom

Here's my biggest

7-7.5" Ternetzi

View attachment 51250


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Heres my biggest:

View attachment 51251









Hes only about 3.5-4in.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

My 8" Rhom.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

my 8.5" Manny


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

seven inch cariba


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

That caribe looks HHUUUUUUUUUGGGGGEEEE!!!!!!! 
I've got 4 on order and hope they look half as sweet as that!!

Nice fish mate! 
Tom


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that would be my 8" piraya. note the small fin nip from banzai rbp's and young caribe getting frisky.
CRAIG. THAT MANUELLI IS IMMENSE! MY HAT'S OFF TO YOU DUDE. THAT IS AN INCREDIBLE FISH.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

oops


> CRAIG. THAT MANUELLI IS IMMENSE!


Wait till I show my pics of mine :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Piraya 13 inch .....Ternetzi ...11.5 to 12 inch...








pair of 12 inch piraya and 13 inch piraya ..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> CRAIG. THAT MANUELLI IS IMMENSE! MY HAT'S OFF TO YOU DUDE. THAT IS AN INCREDIBLE FISH.
> [snapback]914574[/snapback]​


That pic is about 5 months old, I havent had access to a digi cam since I moved so no new pics. He has grown a fair bit since then, and is alot thicker built now!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> oops
> 
> 
> > CRAIG. THAT MANUELLI IS IMMENSE!
> ...





MR HARLEY said:


> Piraya 13 inch .....Ternetzi ...11.5 to 12 inch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOHHHHHHH!!!!! sh*t!!!!!!!!!
fuk me! nice Piraya


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> oops
> 
> 
> > CRAIG. THAT MANUELLI IS IMMENSE!
> ...



















Yours is a beauty!! Plus your Piraya are


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

My 12.2" rhom.










Rich


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

If you insist....my 11-13" caribe shoal!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh sh*t...that shoal is awesome. Congrats Mr Wilson...

Rich


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks, and your rhom is not bad either




















mrwilson99 said:


> If you insist....my 11-13" caribe shoal!
> [snapback]914738[/snapback]​


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i hope mine get as big as you guys! then i can post pics of mine monster p's!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

View attachment 51275


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Maybe not the biggest...but pretty damn good looking if i do say so myself









Red Belly 5" - 6"
View attachment 51277


BTW what is the species name of Craigs P...It's awesome...I want one!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

you guys have some sweet p's


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

heres my 12-13'' piraya


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

damn harley.....your piraya is very sweet....lovely looking pirayas


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

lol!!









sorry about derailing the post a little. nice p's everyone


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

its NOT MY FISH but sure is the Biggest ive seen


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice P's everyone.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my old tern 8-9":


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

11" rhoms


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

You guys have nice P`s!









Espescialy the Piraya`s,


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

11"-12" terns









16" rhom


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

15 inch rhom

not as big as the monster above though









gasman


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

my 13" cariba and 13" tern










and my 3 11 1/2" pirayas


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

dam i love those big rhoms


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Great fish guys I am seri wondering what kind of f*cking monsters Stick is raising who knows what can happen in a 750G!

Seri though too many beautiful fish to choose from.


----------



## Fishking320 (Jan 31, 2005)

Damn stick!! what the hell are the dimensions on a 750??? Custom made? And how much did it run you if u dont mind me asking? Also what type of filtration do you have on that bad boy? I got a 220g that needs 3 Fluval 404's so i can only imagine!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You all have amazing monsters!!!!







Someday, I hope my fish would get that huge as well.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Fishking320 said:


> Damn stick!! what the hell are the dimensions on a 750??? Custom made? And how much did it run you if u dont mind me asking? Also what type of filtration do you have on that bad boy? I got a 220g that needs 3 Fluval 404's so i can only imagine!
> [snapback]917274[/snapback]​


The dimensions are 10' long x 4' wide x 30" tall. I've gone in to great detail about my filtration on the pic board about a month or 2 back. It's way more detail than I can stay awake for right now so you'll have to look back a little ways It's still in it's experimental phase right now. I'm gonna give it a couple of more months before I decide if it needs any adjustments or additions. For now it's working great and if nothing else, water changes are effortless.


----------



## nickg (Mar 23, 2003)

I dont normally keep P's long enough to grow them huge as it's my business to sell P's to happy UK customers but here are a couple I've "kept behind" for my own collections. The first is a large Tern who I sold in the end to a keeper in London.

I got this shot when he was just over 9" but he was larger when I delivered him to his new home. I asked my Manueli "what would you like to be when you grow up??" and he replied "Just like CraigStables Manny!!!". I had to agree :laugh:

5.5" Manueli & 9.2" Tern:-


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nickg said:


> I got this shot when he was just over 9" but he was larger when I delivered him to his new home. I asked my Manueli "what would you like to be when you grow up??" and he replied "Just like CraigStables Manny!!!". I had to agree :laugh:
> 
> 5.5" Manueli & 9.2" Tern:-
> [snapback]917917[/snapback]​


haha, thatsfunny 'cos mine keeps saying he wants to be like Harley's manny! And that Tern is very nice, pitty you got rid of him


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> nickg said:
> 
> 
> > I got this shot when he was just over 9" but he was larger when I delivered him to his new home. I asked my Manueli "what would you like to be when you grow up??" and he replied "Just like CraigStables Manny!!!". I had to agree :laugh:
> ...


LOL ....Like him ?








10 inch or Pure Madness


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

One of my caribe, 7-8"
Chouin


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

omg harley that manny is the sh*t any more pics of him


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jackburton said:


> omg harley that manny is the sh*t any more pics of him
> [snapback]918028[/snapback]​


Sorry I have no recent photos of him at this time , I have to Buy a camera.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> jackburton said:
> 
> 
> > omg harley that manny is the sh*t any more pics of him
> ...


Bloody hell Mr Harley, You can have my camera if you send me that manni









That has got to be my favourite piranha of all time








How long you had him?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WOW... all Very nice fish...!!!!!


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

I NEED A MANNY FOR GOD'S SAKE! craig....awesome manny! HARLEY! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! THAT IS THE PIRANHA EVERYONE CAN AGREE ON!







it's just plain amazing. do you have the biggest one in the states? i haven't seen too many larger than that pig! they're never for sale around me.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > jackburton said:
> ...


Thank you for the kind words















I just got him , He has been with me for about a month now ...
He was with Ash for about 5 months , while I got my fishroom up and running . then was sent to me recently ..


> I NEED A MANNY FOR GOD'S SAKE! craig....awesome manny! HARLEY! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD! THAT IS THE PIRANHA EVERYONE CAN AGREE ON! it's just plain amazing. do you have the biggest one in the states? i haven't seen too many larger than that pig! they're never for sale around me.


Thanks Dutch







Hit up Oliver @ www.belowwater.com, is known to bring in the Big Mannys








No he is not the biggest , Bubba has a 12 incher and Wayne (Gigante Piranha) had a Massive one , I think 14 plus , probably bigger ...
Ill get current shots up as soon as I can , that shot was taken while he was with ASH.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

No contest for the real big guns, but here are my champs:

View attachment 51583


View attachment 51584


My biggest Red - 9" in size. Unfortunately, he died last summer, but still none of the remaining Reds have surpassed him, so he's still my record holder in the Pygo category...

View attachment 51582


6" Manueli - my largest (and only) Serra.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I love that little manny Jonas....I feel like I have watched him grow up. His color is amazing.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

an older shot of my 9" red.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i wish i had that guy genin. i love big reds. he's flawless and fat as a zepplin. looks really happy and healthy. i hope a couple of my reds grow up like that.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

mine are only 5" long so when the time comes later on down the line my pics will be posted... nice fish..


----------

